# I can't deal with this.



## Sheldon Cooper (Dec 17, 2011)

I had my shop broken into last night and they stole my 700 grizzly and an FS 355 clearing saw that was almost brand new. Lucky for me my saws were in my truck and not the shop, I still haven't inventoried all my stuff to see if they stole anything else. I am so pissed right now I can't describe it. Nobody has ever violated me like that before, I really don't know how to deal with it. I had my log splitter hooked to the quad but it was left behind for some reason, they just left it sitting outside the shop.


----------



## brokenbudget (Dec 17, 2011)

sorry to hear that sheldon. i know what it's like to have some pos come in to your place and take off with your hard earned tools.
i'm still finding stuff missing after almost 5 years after i had my shop broken into.


----------



## ozflea (Dec 17, 2011)

POS doesn't describe them well enough i had some ass hole take 6 saws from my collection for drug money but the cops caught them now their in the slammer i hope their warm at night.

Got the saws back that keeps me happy 

McBob.


----------



## brokenbudget (Dec 17, 2011)

ozflea said:


> POS doesn't describe them well enough i had some ass hole take 6 saws from my collection for drug money but the cops caught them now their in the slammer i hope their warm at night.
> 
> Got the saws back that keeps me happy
> 
> McBob.



be happy you had you property returned. and the scumbags were cought. i'm still waiting...


----------



## ozflea (Dec 18, 2011)

Sheldon Cooper said:


> I had my shop broken into last night and they stole my 700 grizzly and an FS 355 clearing saw that was almost brand new. Lucky for me my saws were in my truck and not the shop, I still haven't inventoried all my stuff to see if they stole anything else. I am so pissed right now I can't describe it. Nobody has ever violated me like that before, I really don't know how to deal with it. I had my log splitter hooked to the quad but it was left behind for some reason, they just left it sitting outside the shop.



That happened to me quite a few years back now when they stole my brand new 5hp Honda Walk behind rotary tiller never got it back the cops just asked me if it was insured which it wasn't the cops responce pity really as insurance would have helped ............... nothing was said about the 5 x 7/8 Angus stud bulls turned loose on the highway when the thieves cut my fence to take the rotary hoe.

McBob.


----------



## Sdh1218 (Dec 18, 2011)

Sorry to hear this. POS scumbags. Have had quite a bit of scrap metal stolen lately. I set up a hunter cam to flash and take a pic. Didn't get a good picture but must have scared the s%%t out of them they haven't been back since.


----------



## brokenbudget (Dec 18, 2011)

Sdh1218 said:


> Sorry to hear this. POS scumbags. Have had quite a bit of scrap metal stolen lately. I set up a hunter cam to flash and take a pic. Didn't get a good picture but must have scared the s%%t out of them they haven't been back since.



should have set it on the infared flash. that way you get a few pics of the culprit.


----------



## Sunrise Guy (Dec 18, 2011)

I was working a gig and saw one of my trucks drive off with one of my trailers attached! My groundie asked, "Who's driving the truck?" I thought he was kidding. The pos thieves ditched the truck a mile away, but they got two saws, a power pruner, ropes, saddles, etc. I never got back anything that was stolen. Yeah, I know that violated feeling. Hope they catch the :censored:holes who hit your place.


----------



## Walt41 (Dec 18, 2011)

I don't want to turn this into a political thread but, I think as the economy gets worse people who never were criminals are joining the ranks of the usual suspects and really making life tough for the rest of us. It pains me deeply when someones tools of the trade are taken, in most cases one cannot just run out and purchase replacements to keep working.


----------



## Sheldon Cooper (Dec 19, 2011)

How did you guys deal with the emotional kick in the nuts from the experience? I am so angry I now have little respect for people and if I was able to catch them doing it I would have lost it and probably be in trouble with the law. I would probably be in jail. I can't get it out of my head how it makes me feel. Insurance has my stuff covered but I feel like a woman who was just raped and never had a chance to fight back. It has caused tension in my family now because it wasn't mine to begin with. I feel so ####en violated and I am taking it very personal.


----------



## climberjones (Dec 19, 2011)

Sheldon Cooper said:


> How did you guys deal with the emotional kick in the nuts from the experience? I am so angry I now have little respect for people and if I was able to catch them doing it I would have lost it and probably be in trouble with the law. I would probably be in jail. I can't get it out of my head how it makes me feel. Insurance has my stuff covered but I feel like a woman who was just raped and never had a chance to fight back. It has caused tension in my family now because it wasn't mine to begin with. I feel so ####en violated and I am taking it very personal.



So was all the stuff that was stolen covered by your insurance ?


----------



## ozflea (Dec 19, 2011)

Sheldon Cooper said:


> How did you guys deal with the emotional kick in the nuts from the experience? I am so angry I now have little respect for people and if I was able to catch them doing it I would have lost it and probably be in trouble with the law. I would probably be in jail. I can't get it out of my head how it makes me feel. Insurance has my stuff covered but I feel like a woman who was just raped and never had a chance to fight back. It has caused tension in my family now because it wasn't mine to begin with. I feel so ####en violated and I am taking it very personal.



Sheldon you have the right to be pissed off i was but you have to be patient maybe the law will do its job i suppose i was lucky and got my stuff back after only 2 days 
if its work gear it hurts more lost revenue ..... i just hope the ass hole who took my stuff gets rebored in the slammer cause thats where he is 

McBob.


----------



## MacLaren (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm very sorry for your losses Sheldon. dont know if you already know this but I believe most states Sheriff's Office recieves a monthly report of all pawned items in that state. Have the detective from the Sheriff's office watch it every month and report back to you with his findings. Hopefully he will do that. I really dont know what else to tell ya other than its prolly a 99% chance it was somebody that you know that ripped ya off......


----------



## almondgt (Dec 19, 2011)

Cut a finger off at the knuckle every time they get caught. Caught 10 times and they won't be able to pick up their pants let alone someone elses property ever again.


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Dec 19, 2011)

almondgt said:


> Cut a finger off at the knuckle every time they get caught. Caught 10 times and they won't be able to pick up their pants let alone someone elses property ever again.



11th time cut something else off:mad2:


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Dec 19, 2011)

Sunrise Guy said:


> I was working a gig and saw one of my trucks drive off with one of my trailers attached! My groundie asked, "Who's driving the truck?" I thought he was kidding. The pos thieves ditched the truck a mile away, but they got two saws, a power pruner, ropes, saddles, etc. I never got back anything that was stolen. Yeah, I know that violated feeling. Hope they catch the :censored:holes who hit your place.



damn ... thats ballzy....


----------



## Art Vandelay (Dec 19, 2011)

You think Johnny Utah done it?


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Dec 20, 2011)

I know just how you feel. I got robbed twice the first year I lived here. First they got my new pressure washer and a few months later they took some power tools. I got the power tools back after I found them in a pawn shop and threatened to call my FBI friends when the local detective tried to tell me he couldn't do anything because I didn't have serial numbers recorded on the police report. I still ended up having to wait till the thief brought the money back to the pawn shop! Turned out the thief walked along the RR tracks past my place almost every day on his way to town. I caught up with him on the tracks one day and let him know that next time he was in my sight I would shoot him and bury him deep with my Bobcat. If the cops wouldn't put him in jail, I would fix the problem myself. Never did see him again, but did hear that he was busted again over drugs.
One thing the Arabs have right.... Get caught stealing...lose your hand. Just think of the Billions we could save in prison costs!
Rick


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Dec 20, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> You think Johnny Utah done it?



nah.. he is too busy yanking bull teats. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Sheldon Cooper (Dec 21, 2011)

Jkebxjunke said:


> nah.. he is too busy yanking bull teats. :hmm3grin2orange:



So what's up with this johny guy? Isn't he just some dumb ass from Canada who likes to run his mouth.


----------



## Sheldon Cooper (Dec 21, 2011)

climberjones said:


> So was all the stuff that was stolen covered by your insurance ?



My deductible is $1000 plus some bull#### $300 dollars on top of the $1000. Not worth making a claim without premiums going up. Autopac should cover the quad no problem but I'm out of pocket on the other stuff. What the hell is insurance for if you have to lose everything you own for it to pay off.:mad2:


----------



## chainsaw kid (Dec 21, 2011)

Sheldon Cooper said:


> How did you guys deal with the emotional kick in the nuts from the experience? I am so angry I now have little respect for people and if I was able to catch them doing it I would have lost it and probably be in trouble with the law. I would probably be in jail. I can't get it out of my head how it makes me feel. Insurance has my stuff covered but I feel like a woman who was just raped and never had a chance to fight back. It has caused tension in my family now because it wasn't mine to begin with. I feel so ####en violated and I am taking it very personal.



You have every right to feel the way you do, I would feel the same. I struggle with things too. This is when that old saying what goes around comes around will go into effect. Phuckers have to deal with the lord now... You stay cool for your family, you have your health and your family...

Kevin


----------



## squad143 (Dec 21, 2011)

chainsaw kid said:


> You have every right to feel the way you do, You stay cool for your family, you have your health and your family...
> 
> Kevin



Good advice there.

I had my garage broken into years ago when I was racing motorcycles. Thieves took two race bikes and all my racing gear. (Helmets, pants, gloves, boots, etc) and nothing else. I was targeted. You're right when you say you feel violated. Then you get it again when dealing with the insurance company. They undervalue your stuff, have to fight with them like crazy and end up with a lot less that you expected. It my case it was two claims. One auto claim for the bike (the other one was not insured) and a homeowner claim for the gear. To top it off, they cancelled me upon renewal cause I had too many claims. They considered it two claims in one year- they did not consider it as the same incident. That was twenty years ago. Still affects me to some degree. I lock and double lock everything.


----------



## olyman (Dec 24, 2011)

ozflea said:


> That happened to me quite a few years back now when they stole my brand new 5hp Honda Walk behind rotary tiller never got it back the cops just asked me if it was insured which it wasn't the cops responce pity really as insurance would have helped ............... nothing was said about the 5 x 7/8 Angus stud bulls turned loose on the highway when the thieves cut my fence to take the rotary hoe.
> 
> McBob.



sounds like the cops were in on it.......................


----------



## olyman (Dec 24, 2011)

Jkebxjunke said:


> damn ... thats ballzy....



needed a loaded firearm on his hip,,for just such a occasion............


----------



## olyman (Dec 24, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> You think Johnny Utah done it?



wouldnt doubt it a bit...................


----------



## olyman (Dec 24, 2011)

VA-Sawyer said:


> I know just how you feel. I got robbed twice the first year I lived here. First they got my new pressure washer and a few months later they took some power tools. I got the power tools back after I found them in a pawn shop and threatened to call my FBI friends when the local detective tried to tell me he couldn't do anything because I didn't have serial numbers recorded on the police report. I still ended up having to wait till the thief brought the money back to the pawn shop! Turned out the thief walked along the RR tracks past my place almost every day on his way to town. I caught up with him on the tracks one day and let him know that next time he was in my sight I would shoot him and bury him deep with my Bobcat. If the cops wouldn't put him in jail, I would fix the problem myself. Never did see him again, but did hear that he was busted again over drugs.
> One thing the Arabs have right.... Get caught stealing...lose your hand. Just think of the Billions we could save in prison costs!
> Rick



you do know,,this post,,will have all the leftists liberal pukes of this forum mad???? they will come howling over from the political forum to cry................


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 24, 2011)

Sheldon Cooper said:


> How did you guys deal with the emotional kick in the nuts from the experience? I am so angry I now have little respect for people and if I was able to catch them doing it I would have lost it and probably be in trouble with the law. I would probably be in jail. I can't get it out of my head how it makes me feel. Insurance has my stuff covered but I feel like a woman who was just raped and never had a chance to fight back. It has caused tension in my family now because it wasn't mine to begin with. I feel so ####en violated and I am taking it very personal.



Get a couple mean dogs, security cameras, and an alarm with the money you get back.


----------



## olyman (Dec 24, 2011)

Jkebxjunke said:


> nah.. he is too busy yanking bull teats. :hmm3grin2orange:



i thought he was playing with the exit mass of the bull.................


----------



## olyman (Dec 24, 2011)

Sheldon Cooper said:


> So what's up with this johny guy? Isn't he just some dumb ass from Canada who likes to run his mouth.



that be him,all mouth,,no bite....someone probably punched his teeth out.......


----------



## olyman (Dec 24, 2011)

Sheldon Cooper said:


> My deductible is $1000 plus some bull#### $300 dollars on top of the $1000. Not worth making a claim without premiums going up. Autopac should cover the quad no problem but I'm out of pocket on the other stuff. What the hell is insurance for if you have to lose everything you own for it to pay off.:mad2:



find another ins co...................


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Dec 27, 2011)

you do know,,this post,,will have all the leftists liberal pukes of this forum mad???? they will come howling over from the political forum to cry................ 

No, I think even the leftists liberal pukes would agree with getting rid of chainsaw thiefs.
Rick


----------



## Sheldon Cooper (Dec 29, 2011)

Jkebxjunke said:


> 11th time cut something else off:mad2:




Sheesh dude, you always got cock on your mind. We gotta get you a hobby Sean.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Sheldon Cooper (Dec 29, 2011)

olyman said:


> that be him,all mouth,,no bite....someone probably punched his teeth out.......




That happened to a guy I know. He is a big religious guy and he started preaching his beliefs to a guy at the gym one day. The guy apparently told him 3 times to get lost but he didn't listen and ended up with a 5 pound dumbbell in the chops. Poor bastard to this day he still believes it was the work of Satan. I don't have the heart to tell him he's just an idiot. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Dec 30, 2011)

Sheldon Cooper said:


> Sheesh dude, you always got cock on your mind. We gotta get you a hobby Sean.:hmm3grin2orange:



ummm.. I am thinking youa re the one with cock on the brain.. I made no mention of the organ..... :help:


----------



## Sheldon Cooper (Jan 1, 2012)

Jkebxjunke said:


> ummm.. I am thinking youa re the one with cock on the brain.. I made no mention of the organ..... :help:




ya I know your right you caught me.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## chads (Jan 13, 2012)

I have several rental properties and it is getting pretty rough out there.
I have had several incidents this past year and hope things get better soon.
Unfortunately we will have to grit our teeth and bear it for a while.

Seems like the first couple are pretty hard to handle but it gets better as time goes on.
I lost a lot of things over the years but I can't dilly dally too long about them. 
I just try to find a replacement if possible and generally I never buy new. 

Seems they don't like the old stuff nearly as well.

I have come to believe that if they want it they will take it anyway no matter what I do.
I keep the doors shut and some junk in front that you can see. 
Don't know if it really helps but just seems to make me feel better.
Chad


----------

